# Un hackintosh qui marche (presque) bien



## HmJ (6 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour a tous. Ca fait un bail que je ne suis pas passe par ce forum, et j'avais envie de partager un retour d'utilisateur de hackintosh.

Brievement : je suis sur Mac depuis 2005 et j'ai eu 4 Mac Mini, 1 Mac Pro et 1 iMac. Tous de bonnes machines, mais la politique maison me deplait : je n'aime pas les ecrans Apple alors que 90% de mon utilisation est pour la retouche photo (Lightroom / Photoshop / Autopano Giga...), le manque d'innovation depuis la 10.5 et ces petits bugs qui agacent comme la "disparition" de la librairie iBooks ou les plantages de Mail. Mais l'essentiel, c'est peut-etre la peur qu'Apple ne soit devenue bien trop grosse pour s'interesser a ces utilisateurs-couillons qui ne font pas partie des 80% de la cible visee (coucou les acheteurs delaisses de Mac Pro, de FCP, d'Aperture et j'en passe...). Je ne m'interdis pas de passer sous Windows 8.1, Windows 7 n'etant pas si mal au quotidien : c'est juste bon d'avoir le choix.

J'ai deja fait quelques manips sur mes Mac, les principales etant le changement de CPU/HD/RAM sur un Mac Mini 2006 et l'ajout d'un SSD dans un iMac 2010. Aujourd'hui, tout ca c'est impossible.

Mon objet : acheter un bon PC rapide et en faire un Mac agreable, surtout quand j'importe ~3000 photos d'un coup et genere les apercus 1:1, puis recommence encore une fois a generer les apercus apres une premiere retouche photo rapide. Un vrai plaisir grace a Lightroom (DxO n'est pas mal non plus). L'iMac 2010 n'est encore pas trop mal pour ca, surtout grace au coup de fouet du SSD, mais le manque d'USB3 et/ou Thunderbolt se fait sentir a l'import, les 4 CPU moulinent assez pour qu'une lecture de film en attendant soit parfois sacadee et je n'aime pas avoir deux ecrans sur le bureau si celui de l'iMac me parait moins bon et inutile. Donc mon usage est essentiellement dedie a la retouche/classement photo, bureautique et multimedia qui *tourne 24/7*. Encore une fois l'USB3 est tres important tant pour l'import que pour l'archivage (j'ai verifie que mon Drobo 5D est quasi aussi rapide avec USB3 que Thunderbolt grace a mon Mac Mini 2012, d'ou abandon pour moi de la technologie TB).

Voila ma nouvelle config :
CPU			Intel Core i7-4771 3.5 GHz
Carte mere	Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H
RAM			Crucial PC3-12800 8GB x4
GPU			Gigabyte GeForce GTX 660
SSD			Samsung	840 256GB
HDD			Seagate 4 TB ST4000DM000 x2
Boitier		Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
PSU			CoolerMaster GXII 550W
Ecran		Dell U2713H
Enceintes		B&W	MM-1

Grace au guide de tonymacx86.com tout s'est bien passe, mon Mac bootait bien je n'ai pas eu un seul plantage systeme depuis 3 semaines (*tous* mes Mac ont connu au moins un plantage dans la semaine suivant leur achat/reinstallation d'OS X).

Pour info, voici les parametres BIOS que j'utilise :

Vt-d set to Disabled
Xhci Mode set to Auto
Xhci Hand off set to Enabled
Ehci Hand off set to Enabled
IGP set to Disabled
Note : j'aime le silence et les economies d'energie des Mac normaux, mais mon PC ne fait pas plus de bruit que l'iMac qui est a cote, si ce n'est au boot ou les ventilateurs GPU + CPU + PSU (4 en tout) tournent a fond.

Trois semaines c'est quand meme un peu tot pour etre dithyrambique, je reviendrai sur ce fil plus tard pour mettre tout ca en perspective. Ce qui me semble clair deja :

le hackintosh n'est pas encore pour tout le monde
l'assemblage d'un PC est comme un lego mais demande beaucoup d'attention
essayez au maximum de garder une config standard
le demarrage sera toujours un peu mo-moche par rapport a un vrai Mac (affichage VGA, ecran du BIOS)
en 2014 l'USB3 est loin d'etre simplissime, les controleurs se melangent encore les pinceaux et parfois vos peripheriques fonctionneront en USB2 (valable aussi pour les vrais Mac et les PC Windows)
a propos d'USB, il m'arrive encore d'avoir un bug lors duquel un peripherique ne peut etre reconnu sans redemarrage de l'ordinateur (a suivre)

A bientot pour une suite.


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2014)

Bravo et bon courage, on attend la suite de l'expérimentation.


----------



## HmJ (7 Janvier 2014)

Trois choses que je peux deja dire : la machine est *stable* (hors besoin de brancher certains peripheriques USB en cours de route comme deja explique, probleme a resoudre plus tard), elle *depote* et elle ne m'a *pas coute trop cher*.

Pour la stabilite : je peux balancer n'importe quoi, avec rendu de videos d'un cote, Cinebench et rendu de photos de l'autre, plus assemblage de gros panoramas via Photoshop (30+ RAW de D800 a 70 Mo par fichier) et transfert de gros fichiers sur Drobo en parallele : la machine ne cale pas et reste reactive. D'accord il y a 32 Go de RAM, mais mon iMac i5 avec 16 Go de RAM me rendait moins facilement la main. J'ai aussi utilise la suite d'outils Diglloyd pendant plusieurs jours pour m'assurer que la RAM et le reste ne posaient aucun probleme.

Pour la vitesse : je ne vais pas sortir les benchmarks (encore que j'ai un peu donne avec Geekbench et mon bien aime Mathematica). Ce qui m'importe c'est l'usage reel, et avec un SSD identique sur les deux machines (Samsung 830 de 256 Go) *Lightroom 5.3 tourne 30% plus vite* sur le i7 que sur l'iMac (un i5 quad 2.8 GHz avec SSD + HDD + 16 Go de RAM quand meme). Ca c'est precieux, c'est 3.5 minutes au lieu de 5 minutes pour calculer le rendu de 3000 photos. Au quotidien c'est le *rendu quasi instantane (<1.5 secondes) des RAW* de mon D800 avec le module Development au lieu de ~3-4 secondes sur l'iMac (pour ca Aperture faisait mieux...).

Pour le cout : j'etais bien content de mon iMac 2010, qui m'avait coute 249,000 jpy (1750 eur) ici avec le SSD et les 16 Go que j'ai ajoutes moi-meme. Il va rester la pour ma femme. J'ai bien regarde le cout d'un iMac i7 2013 : au Japon c'est 309,000 jpy (2170 eur) pour un i7 avec 32 Go de RAM et un Fusion drive de 3 To. Ma config m'a coute 199,000 jpy (1400 eur, -36% quand meme) avec comme cadeau bonux un plus gros SSD, deux HDD voire plus pour une sauvegarde Time Machine interne, la possibilite de mettre un Bluray et un seul et bon ecran mat. Mac Pro : scandaleusement hors de prix. Mac Mini : longtemps envisage, mais la vraie performance d'un i7 2.6 GHz aurait ete strictement a mon i5 2.8 GHz, sans pouvoir rajouter plusieurs disques internes pour simplifier les donnees et sauvegardes.

Depuis une semaine cet ordi est devenu ma machine de production, avec quand meme triple sauvegarde reguliere pour pouvoir revenir sur l'iMac en cas de pepin. Le bug USB n'est pas assez bloquant compare au gain de temps procure par la machine (alors quand meme mon iMac 2010 est loin d'etre depasse !)


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2014)

En effet, de bons arguments en faveur du hackintosh. Il ne manque vraiment plus que des cloneurs officiels comme dans les années 90 (et j'ai eu un EXCELLENT clone à l'époque).


----------



## HmJ (7 Janvier 2014)

melaure a dit:


> En effet, de bons arguments en faveur du hackintosh. Il ne manque vraiment plus que des cloneurs officiels comme dans les années 90 (et j'ai eu un EXCELLENT clone à l'époque).



J'etais etonne d'avoir une machine stable qui marchait, simplement en achetant des composants recommandes (essentiellement une CM et un GPU Gigabyte) et en suivant le guide. Pas de flags, rien, et hop une bonne boite qui ronronne.

Apres, ce n'est pas parfait comme dit avant, mais rien qu'avec ca la machine marchait convenablement et silencieusement : l'ere de la liberte approche a grand pas, a l'heure ou Apple interdit meme les changements de RAM et SSD (bonjour l'obsolescence programmee...).


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Janvier 2014)

1 an que mon fixe est un hackintosh, pour globalement les mêmes raisons (imac non, macmini pas suffisant...) et la même utilisation (photo)
Seul hic, le bluetooth. J'ai fini par utiliser un module provenant d'un mac et bidouillé pour être branché sur un port usb interne.

Mais comme toi, je me suis fait à sa rapidité et impossible de revenir en arrière. Ceci dit pour LR, le passage du D700 au D800 se ressent temps de calcul des 1:1... Mais bon, le résultat en vaut la peine !

Pour l'avenir, je pense à passer à une CM mATX voir mini-ITX si je peux me contenter de 16Go de RAM grâce à Mavericks. Parce que les grandes tours c'est bien... Mais encombrant ! Un MacPro "grand public" aurait été mon choix de prédilection


----------



## HmJ (8 Janvier 2014)

Mr Eddy a dit:


> 1 an que mon fixe est un hackintosh, pour globalement les mêmes raisons (imac non, macmini pas suffisant...) et la même utilisation (photo)
> Seul hic, le bluetooth. J'ai fini par utiliser un module provenant d'un mac et bidouillé pour être branché sur un port usb interne.
> 
> Mais comme toi, je me suis fait à sa rapidité et impossible de revenir en arrière. Ceci dit pour LR, le passage du D700 au D800 se ressent temps de calcul des 1:1... Mais bon, le résultat en vaut la peine !
> ...



Pour le BT : je viens d'acheter un module 4.0 de Buffalo. J'essaie ca sur la duree et je te tiens au courant (pour le moment souris seule). Sinon j'ai lu que des modules 4.0 IOGEAR et IO-data marchaient bien aussi sur Mac.

On est d'accord, la vraie raison d'un besoin de puissance accrue, c'est a cause du D800 pour traitement de ses RAW, ou bien pour de l'assemblage video... Sinon le Mac Mini reste une des plus belles machines


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Janvier 2014)

J'ai eu l'IOGear, mais après quelques mois il a commencé à me causer des pertes de connexions... Idem avec un noname.
Ton retour sur le Buffalo m'intéresse donc 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h18 ----------

Le Cube était pas mal dans son genre


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2014)

Mr Eddy a dit:


> J'ai eu l'IOGear, mais après quelques mois il a commencé à me causer des pertes de connexions... Idem avec un noname.
> Ton retour sur le Buffalo m'intéresse donc
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h18 ----------
> ...



Le Cube, comme les premiers Mac Mini, ont mal vieilli a cause du plastique. Je suis surpris de la bonne tenue des Mac Mini plus recents.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Janvier 2014)

Les Cube transformés en hack sont plutôt en bon état pourtant.


----------



## HmJ (10 Janvier 2014)

Mr Eddy a dit:


> Les Cube transformés en hack sont plutôt en bon état pourtant.



Alors tant mieux, parce que oui ils etaient beau. Ici au Japon on a pas mal d'occasions, on trouve encore du G4 et du G5 fonctionnel, mais le plastique a une patine qui ne me plait pas. Peut-etre a cause de gros fumeurs dans la meme piece...


----------



## fanou (25 Janvier 2014)

Hello, 
J'ai une config très proche de la tienne depuis une semaine, je n'ai pas grand chose a ajouter.
ça marche.
Pour le bluetooth j'ai le module IOGEAR 4.0, pour l'instant ça roule, comme l'USB...
Les raw du d800, c'est que du bonheur :love:


----------



## Hark (26 Janvier 2014)

Pour ceux qui cherche un module Bluetooth pour leur hackintosh j'utilise celui-ci : Belkin F8T065bf Mini clé USB Bluetooth 4.0 classe 2 (portée 10m) avec faible consommation d&#39;énergie: Amazon.fr: Informatique
Cela fait déjà 2 mois que je l'utilise et je n'ai aucun problème. Il est relié au Magic Trackpad et au Wireless Keyboard tout deux d'Apple. J'ai l'impression d'avoir un vrai mac pro


----------



## HmJ (27 Janvier 2014)

Eh bien pour ma part... ce n'est pas encore ca pour le BT ;-) Le module Buffalo etait annonce compatible, mais pour l'instant ca ne passe pas. Pas trop le temps de pousser le test, je verrai quand je peux y passer un peu plus de temps.

Recemment j'ai vu quelques saccades sur pas mal de videos 1080p qui passaient sans probleme sur l'iMac 2010, j'ai tres envie d'installer Windows (8) pour voir si le matos tourne de facon aussi optimale qu'un Mac normal. A suivre...


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2014)

Un petit suivi de ma part : le module Buffalo ne marche pas sous OS X et c'est tres curieux. Il essaie de choper un signal mais ne voit rien. Pourtant, ca n'a rien a voir avec l'architecture Hackintosh, et d'ailleurs sous Windows tout va bien. Bizarre bizarre...

Tout ca pour dire que la machine roule plutot bien, mais j'ai eu l'occasion d'installer en plus Windows 8.1 pour pas cher sur un autre SSD : eh bien a part l'affichage qui n'est toujours pas aussi bon que sous Mac (ah, l'anti-aliasing meme avec les fontes japonaises...) et des fontes asiatiques manquantes sous Lightroom : excellente machine tres stable et rapide. Sans le probleme de decrochages USB intempestifs signales plus haut. Mmmm, je vais finir par retomber dans le cote obscur de la force...


----------



## stefdefrejus (5 Février 2014)

Bon pour le coup je suis aussi passé au Hackintosh.
Mon iMac 2011 m'a lâché des suites d'une mauvaise chute. L'écran commençait à clignoter et puis des lenteurs par ci par là m'ont fait comprendre que c'était la fin. Je suis (un peu) joueur donc le Mac Mini n'était que moyennement envisageable et je suis un peu pauvre aussi donc pas les moyens de prendre un iMac 2013. De plus l'impossibilité d'upgrader ces nouveaux iMacs -était rédhibitoire. 
J'ai pu récupérer un Cinema HD 23" de 2006 qui est un excellent écran. J'ai récupéré de l'iMac le disque dur et le SSD que j'avais rajouté l'an dernier. Après 2-3 jours de réflexion je me suis décidé à monter un Hackintosh en suivant les conseils de tonymacx86.

Donc voici l'engin en question : 

Boitier Corsair Carbide 200R
Alim' Corsair 600W modulaire
Carte mère Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
Processeur Intel Core i5 4570 (3,2 Ghz)
RAM : 8 Go Crucial Ballistix Elite
Carte vidéo nVidia GTX 650 1024Mo
SSD Crucial M4 256 Go
Disque dur Western Caviar Black 1To
Graveur DVD LG

Pas de Wifi (je pense récupérer l'Airport de l'iMac il existe des adaptateurs) ni de Bluetooth (on verra plus tard pour un dongle). 

Le tout installé sous Mavericks 10.9.1 et Windows 8.1 en dual boot. J'en ai eu pour 650 &#8364; de pièces et guère plus d'une soirée pour le montage et l'installation. Et depuis une semaine tout roule sans souci.


----------



## HmJ (5 Août 2014)

Petit retour de ma part, je signale que j'ai change de GPU, apparemment d'autres sont interesses donc ma GTX 770 est reconnue et marche parfaitement. Mais je dois avouer que ma machine, que j'ai construite en vue d'un usage 100% OS X, tourne plutot a 95% sous Windows 8.1, que j'apprecie reellement. Comme quoi...

Voila ma config actuelle :

CPU	Intel Core i7-4771 3.5 GHz
*Ventilateur CPU Scythe ASHURA* (l&#8217;été est très chaud ici et je veux du silence)
Carte mère	Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H
RAM	Crucial PC3-12800 8GB x4
GPU	*MSI GTX 770*
SSD	Samsung	840 256GB
HDD	*Western Digital 4 TB x5*
Boitier	Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
PSU	CoolerMaster GXII 550W (aucun probleme de puissance)
Ecran	Dell U2713H
Enceintes	B&W	MM-1
*Ampli casque	Oppo HA-1* (joue aussi le role de DAC)

Mon module bluetooth ne marche pas mais je suis content avec mon clavier filaire et une bonne souris logitech. J'adore la stabilite de ma machine et le fait qu'elle possede 5 gros disques durs en interne. En plus de mes Drobo externes, cela m'est tres precieux.

Hors ecran et avec tous les disques / SSD j'en suis a 220,000 jpy ou 1600 euros.


----------



## Leplouc (6 Août 2014)

Merci pour le retour d'expérience, il est toujours intéressant d'avoir le ressenti en usage Pro, ce qui est mon cas. Nous avons quasiment les mêmes usages (Lightroom notamment) et beaucoup de photos à vider fréquemment (Canon 5D MKII/6D).
Pour ma part le Hack tourne en pro depuis un peu plus de 6 mois et a remplacé un iMAC mod 2010 (i5).
Il tourne  sous 10.9 avec un i7/4770K OC a 4,3GHz/16Mo RAM/SSD 128 (MAc OS)/128(W8)/256(DATA)/GTX 650/Clavier filaire Apple/MAgic Mouse, Ecran 27" 2540x1440 et 23" 2048x1152
Aucun problème de mise au point via Tony MAC.
Les problèmes rémanents :

- le boot est parfois long et je dois de temps à autre redéfinir l'ordre de boot dans le BIOS. Si je ne le fais pas, il suffit d'attendre un peu...Occurence : 1/mois

- Le bluetooth : j'utilise un dongle KINIVO qui fonctionne parfaitement avec la Magic Mouse, de temps à autre, le fait de soulever la souris renvoie le pointeur dans la coin supérieur gauche de l'écran...C'est gênant mais il suffit de retirer/remettre le dongle dans l'USB et ça redevient normal.

Les gains :

l'USB 3 : avec un lecteur de carte SD/CF USB 3, les temps de transfert sont devenus très raisonnables. Je transferts 16 Go en 4mn au lieu de 15mn avec l'Imac en USB 2 (carte SD Classe 10 SANDISK ou SONY)

Le temps de génération des aperçus "standards" est 4 à 5 fois plus rapide, idem pour les 1:1 qui n'étaient générés que si besoin important. Maintenant c'est sans hésitation...

Les post-traitement "lourds" sous LR (pinceau, filtres...) sont devenus très fluides par rapport à l'iMAC qui avait tendance à coincer si les zones traitées étaient importantes.

J'ai un MAC MINI i7 en back-up au cas ou et lorsque je me déplace.

Voila...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Août 2014)

Etonnant ces soucis. Quelle CM ?
Jamais ce souci avec ma Gigabyte (depuis... 1 an et demi je crois déjà)

Pour le bluetooth, j'utilisais le IOGear avec quelques ratés. Puis une carte bluetooth de mac bidouillée our être connectée en interne sur le CM, pareil quelques ratés. Au final je suis passé à un dongle avec le chipset Broadcom BCM20702 et là nickel !

Par contre je n'ai pas OC le mien, voyant pas de gain notable dans les tests lus. Je me laisse ça pour plus tard si jamais... Même si je préfèrerai surement une MAJ de la CM et du proc plutôt.

Et côté utilisation, pareil, LR et Photoshop pour la photo. Et je ne me verrai pas traiter des RAW de D800 avec "moins" puissant, sauf occasionnellement en déplacement (pour ça MBPr 13 fait l'affaire)


----------



## Leplouc (7 Août 2014)

mr eddy a dit:


> etonnant ces soucis. Quelle cm ?
> Jamais ce souci avec ma gigabyte (depuis... 1 an et demi je crois déjà)



z87-hd3

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------

Pour le boot doit-on déclarer dans le BIOS l'unité physique ou l'UEFI ? (en tête de périphériques de boot) ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Août 2014)

Leplouc a dit:


> z87-hd3
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h26 ----------
> 
> Pour le boot doit-on déclarer dans le BIOS l'unité physique ou l'UEFI ? (en tête de périphériques de boot) ?



Honnêtement j'ai totalement oublié. Mais il me semble que c'est l'UEFI. Je vérifierai. (j'ai la Z77X-UDH5, le BIOS est donc probablement très similaire et devrait donc fonctionner aussi bien dans nos 2 hacks)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Août 2014)

Et bien ma mémoire m'a fait défaut, c'est bien sur l'unité physique que je boot (P0 et le nom du disque)


----------



## Leplouc (11 Août 2014)

Mr Eddy a dit:


> Et bien ma mémoire m'a fait défaut, c'est bien sur l'unité physique que je boot (P0 et le nom du disque)




Merci, c'est également ce que je fais. Par contre au bout "d'un certain temps", l'ordre initial change dans le BIOS...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (11 Août 2014)

Je dirais alors un problème lié au bootloader. Faut tenter de refaire la config du démarrage avec le soft de TonyMac, ça pourrait arranger les choses.
Le mien est ultra stable en tout cas.


----------

